# blocked but not really?



## pukunui (Mar 27, 2017)

I blocked a user recently. Now I don't see their posts in the forums, which is nice. Unfortunately, they can still quote my posts, and the system still notifies me of this, and because I've set up my account to receive email notifications, I end up getting the full text of this supposedly blocked user's posts after all.

Anything I can do about that?


----------



## MNblockhead (Mar 29, 2017)

Set up a filter in your e-mail client?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 31, 2017)

Yeah, I heard that problem was back again. I've emailed the programmer who fixed it last time it started doing that. He's not the fastest to respond to emails though....


----------



## Morrus (Apr 1, 2017)

Is it fixed now?


----------



## pukunui (Apr 22, 2017)

Morrus said:


> Is it fixed now?



I haven't received any more notifications saying the blocked user has quoted me, but maybe they just haven't quoted me since? 

That said, I have noticed that I can't see their comments when other people quote them in a thread any more (it says something like "quote hidden because you are ignoring this user"), so that's new! Thanks.


----------

